# How I Got Fat - by Dale71395 (~BBW, Eating/drinking fantasy, rapid ~WG )



## dale71395 (Nov 13, 2006)

~BBW, Eating/drinking fantasy, rapid ~WG - a smart girl gets richer, and fatter, than she ever imagined. 

*How I Got Fat
by Dale 71395*​
Hi I am Beth. . I am 54, weighed 115 pounds, and was working part-time at a law firm while going to College. I am taking business courses going for law school degree. I was hoping to get a good job at some big law firm when I graduated. The love for soccer allowed me to stay trim. 

Frank was a nice guy who went to all the soccer games when I first met him in high school. I was a freshman and he was in his fourth year. He was handsome but hung around with Sally. I didnt know what he saw in her She was so fat, Id say about 205 pounds with very large hips. She was an excellent goalie though.

One day walking into the elevator I brushed by someone who might have been Frank. The firm has been busy and there have been several new hires. I was not sure though; I was thinking of work. Thats all I do lately. I went down the stairs to the cafeteria for lunch. I used the stairs to try to keep fit, but it wasnt entirely working I suspected.. 

S*ure was nice seeing Beth. She looks like she put on a few pounds. I sure would like helping her along. I guess Ill see how things go before I start checking other women out at the firm.*

Back on campus I went to the cafeteria. Not much of a selection left. There were two pieces of cherry pie though. It had been a while since I had eaten anything like that. I asked for both pieces of pie along with a double cheeseburger.. I saw Frank sitting in the back. When I sat down with those two pieces of pie on my plate, I thought I saw something in his eyes. A note of recognition? I never thought he knew me in high school. But apparently he did because he came over, bringing his own meal.

I greeted him and soon found out he was in grad school and interning at the same firm. We chatted whle I ate my burger. A little self-consciously I said Ive not eaten much today  this burger tastes great!

If commons' grub is tasting great youve not been out much, he replied. You must really be cracking the books.

That and working  youre right. Its been grab a bite where and when I can. By the way, have you seen Sally lately? 

Right after graduation from high school, he replied, she met another guy. They fell in love and got married. College really wasnt her thing. Its been six years. She has three kids now, and weighs at least 400 pounds. 

I thought it was interesting he would mention her weight. 

Frank continued, Got to go back to work, nice seeing you. How about going out to dinner on Saturday? I know a great burger place much better than here! 

Nice seeing you also. I would love to. Its been awhile since Ive been to a place like that." I replied. My dating life with classes and work was in fact non-existent. 

As he left after getting my phone number I turned to my two pieces of pie. Wow, I thought, its been ages since Ive anything like this.

I tried a piece; I cant describe how good it tasted. I ate both pieces then got up and got a piece of apple and another of pineapple. They were the only ones left. It was craziness but I hadnt felt that good about food in a long time. 

*Well see how she acts when I take her to Eds burger joint on Saturday*

The rest of the week was busy and I was unable eat lunch. No matter  I thought I might have added a few pounds  my belly was showing a slight budge. By Saturday morning I was wondering if Frank would call. Part of me was ready to make up for being unable to have lunch all week. Saturday was no different  a small breakfast, then doing things right into the afternoon. At five minutes to three the phone rang. Hello I said. It was Frank.

Hi I have been looking forward to this all week. I said, Its been a busy day and I havent even had lunch. Then I gave him directions. 

He said, I will be there in about an hour. 

I was very excited about where we were going and what we were going to eat. 

I decided to wear my red dress. I knew he would like it. I looked hot in it, although it felt a little snug. He arrived 15 minutes early. He knocked on the door. When he saw me after I opened the door he said, You look beautiful, I never knew what was under those office suits. 

I said, Thanks for the compliment. Lets go I am very hungry. How about you? 

He said, Ever since you said how much you loved that burger. I knew the place to take you, you will love the food. 

We got into his car and headed across town towards the ocean. I was a nice drive we talked about our childhood -- which schools we attended, what things we enjoyed doing. We arrived at a small restaurant on the beach. 

The sign said Best Burgers. It was a nice evening, light breeze off the ocean. It was not too hot or too cold. When we walked up to the window the man behind the counter said, Hi Frank you havent been here for ages. Hows Sally? 

He replied, Sally got married five years ago. Has lots of kids, must weigh 400 pounds. Again the focus on weight I noted.

I have never seen a women eat that much. Probably will not again. So who is this pretty young girl you have with you? 

My name is Beth. We first met in High School five or six years ago  now were getting reacquainted.. 

Always nice to meat a lovely women. So Frank what would you like to eat? 

We are going to have two of your special burgers with fries and two beers, Frank replied

I said, Sorry I do not drink. I will have a coke instead. 

Oops - Im sorry I did nor realize you did not drink Frank reacted. In that case I will have a coke too. 

Coming right up. Ed replied. The burgers will be ready in about fifteen minutes. Nice seeing you again Frank. Really nice to see beautiful women like you Beth. Hope to see more of you soon. Then he gave a wink to Frank. 

We sat at a table looking over the ocean you could here the surf, the moon was out it was nice to relax and take in the air. Frank said, The views lovely, and peaceful, helps with digestion. 

After a brief time we got the burgers. They were huge!! Frank said, Now thats what I call a burger. Do not be shy eat up. Nobody cares how you eat around here. Thats why I like to eat here. Plus the food is fantastic. 

I said, Im hungry lets eat. We started eating about five oclock. It was delicious. Then Frank ordered us sundaes for dessert. I was already full and it took time to eat the concoction Ed brought  but it was divine and I slowly consumed it. By seven I was finishing. I tried twice but could not stand up. Im glad Frank was there to help. 

He asked, are you feeling okay? 

I said, I am so full I need a coke. Frank got one from Ed and I drank it down. 

In a few minutes I felt I could move again. I told Ed it was a great meal, and thanks. I said to Frank, I need to go home. On the drive home I slept until we got home. 

When we arrived Frank went to the door with me. I told Frank, Thanks for a great evening. I would ask you in but I need to sleep. 

Frank said, I understand! Arent those great burgers  and the dessert too. I will see you Monday. Thanks for a great evening. 

All I could do was crawl into bed and relax laid there for awhile thinking how nice Frank had been. 

I had lunch with Frank a few more times the next week, even though I was busy like always. On Thursday Frank asked me out again for a dinner on Saturday night. We went to a nice Italian resteraunt. Frank said, The food here is great nice size servings also. I am going to have a glass of wine with my dinner. They have the best wine in town. How about joining me with some. 

I thought about it and said, I think I will I have always wanted to try some wine but never have. You choose what would go best with my lasagna. 

He said, Burgundy would be the best chose. When the waiter came Frank ordered for the both of us. When the wine came I did not know what to expect. I tried a small sip; it tasted really good. I had a larger sip. Frank was talking about a trip that he was thinking about going on the next time he had a vacation. 

Then Frank asked me, You have finished your wine would like another glass? I said, Yes I would it was very good. When do you think the food would be ready? Im starved. 

He said, At least 15 more minutes. They take their time, but its worth the wait. Frank went on about the vacation as I sat and sipped the wine. I started feeling very relaxed and calm, I never felt this before. It felt like an inner glow was coming out. I sat there and enjoyed the feeling. I heard Frank saying, Beth, Beth, a little louder.

*She was feeling the wine I wondered if I should get her another glass. Maybe when the dinner came. *

She said, Yes Frank, I was enjoying feeling from the wine. Theres inner warmth starting from the center and moving through my body. I feel so relaxed. I have never felt like this before. It feels wonderful, I should have tried this years ago. 

Thats when the food came, it looked wonderful. I started eating as soon as it was placed on the table. I heard Frank say another glass of wine for the lady. It was the best Italian food I have ever had. I was eating away when another glass of wine arrived. I took a big swallow it went perfect with the food. Then the food was gone. I was looking for more bread sticks. 

Frank asked, still hungry, you could try some of mine? 

I said, Thanks if you dont mind. The food is delouse. His spaguette was even better. 

Frank said, Wait till you see the deserts. 

I finished the wine and bread sticks. . I told Frank I needed to use the ladies room. I stood up my chair fell back on the floor. I stood there for a moment steadying myself. 

Frank got up picked up my chair for me. He asked, Do you need some help? Are you feeling okay? 

I said, I have never felt better. Where is the ladies room? He gave me quick directions and I was off. I bumped into a table on the way, told the people I was sorry. After going to the bathroom I sat there for a moment enjoying the feel of the wine, then got up washed my hands and headed back to the table. I bumped into the table again and excused mysewlf. I brushed against a ladies chair; she looked at me annoyed. I said,  Sorry about that, with a little giggle. 

When I finally made it to my seat. Frank had ordered desert - some kind of alamode, it was delicious. Frank said, I think it is time to go. 

I said, I was hoping for another wine glass. I mean glass of wine. Frank said,  Not tonight. Lets get you home. 

Frank started driving home he was talking about how good the food was. I closed my eyes for a second. Next I knew he was shacking me awake. I looked around and got my bearings. We were home. 

*Well I got her to try some wine; it was very successful, but she needs to learn to pace herself. Im still amazed at her capacity. She sure looked peaceful before I woke her up. I defiantly saw a small roll of fat on her waist sitting in the car.*

The next couple of weeks Frank and I were spending a lot of time together. Going out to dinner on Saturday nights and daily lunches. My workload was increasing so I started buying donuts on the way into work to save some time. My clothes were starting to feel tight but I ignored it. I was eating more and drinking beer or wine every night. 

The alcohol, I rationalized, seemed to be slowing my metabolism down. I knew I was putting on weight, but how much I neither cared to know or think about. We had seeing each other for over a month when Frank suggested we got to the hamburger joint again. I agreed for the next Saturday. 

I decided to ware the same red dress. It was tight and hard to get over my hips. After I got it on I looked in the mirror. My tummy was sticking out. My butt was definitely larger. I knew if I kept eating like I had been the dress would be history along with my other clothes. 

When Frank arrived he starred at me. 

I said, You like? I twirled around to give him a good look. Frank said, You look better and better every day. Wow you are hot. 

Why thank you I said, Im hungry lets go. 

When Ed saw me he said, Hi beautiful. You filled out that dress very nicely. Got the burgers cooking give me a couple more minutes. How about a coke? I said, Not tonight a beer sounds good, Corona please. 

He gave me the beer I drank it straight down. Hey Ed can I have another please? I needed that 

Sure Beth, one more coming up 

Frank had sat at the table waiting for me, so I sat down until the food came. I still could barely believe how big those burgers were. I started eating the huge burger half way through got another beer. I could feel the buzz starting then growing. It felt wonderful. After eating I stood up to get another beer. I could feel my balance going and my cheeks were getting numb. So I sat back down. 

Frank asked,  Want something else? I was thinking about another beer but I know I have had enough. 

One more will not hurt, Im driving. 

Okay thanks it will help with my digestion of the huge burger and thesundae. 

Frank got another one from Ed. I drank it slowly enjoying the buzz and felling the breeze from the Ocean. Frank was talking about fishing with Ed. I was trying to follow the conversation but could not keep up. My cheeks were numb, my tongue felt swollen. I could not feel my feet. I looked at Frank and said, Im druch, I thichs ish time tos gosh home. Frank was very fussy I could feel my head drooping. I heard Frank tell Ed he should take me home now. 

Okay Beth stand up. I tried but could not.  Helpps me Franch. 

I could feel his arms around me helping me up.  Thanh Frank, Grach brgersh Ed. I was leaning heavily on Frank so not to fall. We made it to the car. He poured me in the front seat and headed home. 

*Wow she really got hammered. That was exciting. I hope she keeps it up. She looked good in that red dress. She must have put on 10 pounds.*

When I arrived to work on Monday the president Mr. Johnson asked to see me in his office. He said,  Hi Beth, nice seeing you. How are you doing? 

I said, Fine, love my job and the people I work with. 

He said, Good. I am going to get to the point of your visit. We have a very big contract bid. Going up against Hale and Kramer form Chicago. It could mean billions for our firm. I would like you to head it up.

I put together a team of good people that worked hard. I pulled other people from different areas of the firm to lend a hand. I put in 14 to 16 hours a day. There were many nights I slept in the office rather than go home. We had breakfast, lunch, and dinner brought in. My team was outstanding. We got the job done in record time beat the firm from Chicago and we got the contract. 

Mr. Johnson gave me a three million-dollar signing bonus. He asked me what else I wanted. I said a one-month cruise in the Bahamans and I would like my friend Frank to go. Two weeks later he handed me the tickets, a cruise to the Bahamans on a 5 star liner. I started packing went and bought a bikini for the trip.


----------



## Observer (Nov 14, 2006)

*
Beth just called me and she got tickets for the trip to the Bahamans. I thought it would be a perfect time to put some weight on her. She showed me her bikini last night. She has put on 20 pounds sense we first started going out. She has some very sexy hips. About 40 right now. I went to the store and bought three more in increasing sizes. *

I couldn't wait to go on this trip. Id been working so hard and needed the rest. Frank got a schedule for the trip to plan some activities He was going to sign me up to attend them also. I said I didn't want to leave the ship. I planned on lying on a lounge chair for the whole month. I was so tired I needed the rest.

When we arrived at our suite on the ship. There were two very nice looking gentlemen waiting. One said, Hi I am Fred the bartender this is George the chef and Mary the steward. We were selected to work in your suite during the cruise. I am in charge of the group. You have a direct line to the captains cabin on this phone. We are here to make your cruise everything you imagined and more. Anything you want you let me know. If its humanly possible I will make it happen. I told them to leave and come back around 6:00 PM to make dinner. 

I went into the suite to change clothes. I saw Frank talking to them after I went inside. I got my bikini on and looked at the lounge chairs tried them all was not happy with any of them. I laid down on one anyway. 

Fred came by and said,  Sorry we were delayed by the kitchen getting the food we wanted to your suite. Because of that we had a dinner made by the kitchen. Its not to Georges standards and he made a full report to the captain about the mishap. Come sit here at the bar and I will mix you a couple of drinks. So Beth what kind of drinks do you like? 

Ive never had any mixed drinks before. I will leave the choices up to you. When I find something I like I will let you know. 

And you Frank. 

I like beer and burgundy wine. Maybe a Bloody Mary in the morning. 

Okay Beth, lets see, you look like a mud slide to me. 

*Well Frank wants her fat thats one of the drinks with most calories. I hope she likes it. *

Fred said, Okay here you go Beth. 

This is nice and thick tastes like a milk shake. Is there any alcohol in this drink? 

Im a bartender of course there is. I hope you like it. 

Oh its very delouse how about another drink. 

Lets see, The next choice will be a Matai. But you need to finish that one first before I will make any more. That is one of my rules. 

Well if thats what Fred wants then it shall be. Ill drink this one down I dont taste any alcohol in this drink anyway. I said to myself. There you go Fred, all gone, I said aloud.

*Beth is really going to get hammered if she keeps this up. There is around 300 to 400 calories per drink. So she could have as much as 5000 calories in just drinks a day. I will start adding the weight gain powder in them soon that will be 6000 calories a day in drinks. My goal will be 10000 to 15000 calories a day if not more. *

After dinner I told Fred I was unhappy with the choice of deck chairs. I decided to go to bed early because I was tired because of the plain trip and rushing around to get here on time. I gave the gang the rest of the night off. Took a shower and went to bed early.

Frank was shaking me gently saying, Breakfast is ready. George is making you a verity of different types of omelets when you are ready. 

Thanks Frank, lets take a shower first. When we were done I walked out to the patio. There was Fred holding my first Bloody Mary. They are really good. Then George started me on the omelets. I lost count on how many but they were very delouse. During breakfast I had two more Bloody Marys. The buzz felt wonderful. My tummy felt ready to explode. Frank asked, Would you like a tummy rub? 

Thanks Frank I would. I leaned the deck chair back and waited for Frank. I asked, What are you doing? 

Im getting some moisturizers for you skin. 

*I started rubbing it on her tummy, I love playing with her fat. Wow her thighs are growing fast and she is developing a nice tummy. It felt nice and soft in the shower. I dont like stretch marks I hope the moisturizers will prevent them. It seems she doesnt get hangovers thats great. *

*The first week of the cruise was over. Beth has put on at least thirty pounds if not more. She was complaining that her bikini was shrinking because it was being washed so much. I made sure Mary switched it to the next one larger. I asked her to take some pictures by the railing. It was in the same place as last time and some more on the video camera. She looks beautiful. *

How about a margarita? 

I dont think so look at all this weight I have gained in just one week. I need to cut back on eating and drinking. 

I have lots of drinks that are very low calories. Would you like me to make you one of those? 

Sure I guess so. I still like the way you make drinks. 

Here you go a vodka martini. I hope you like it. 

*I asked her to stand up and look over the rail at something. Beth you forgot your drink. She brought it with her. I started talking to her about the cruise and so on not letting her enter the conversation. She finished off the first glass pretty fast because she was holding it in her hand. Still talking I filled it up again. In school I took some speech classes and was very good at it. I could talk for hours and not say any thing. In a shorter time she finished that one off. I refilled her glass again. She sipped it until it was gone. I poured it one more time and started watching for signs of the alcohol effects. She started swaying. She was having a hard time holding her facial expressions. *

Hey George is lunch ready? Fred asked. 

Coming right up. 

Pleassh Geoghs Ims sharved. 

Beth downed what was left of her drink. Sat in her deck chair and waited for her lunch. It was huge and very calorie full. She ate everything in front of her and wanted more. 

*I had to think of away to keep her drunk the rest of the cruise. At two oclock in the she passed out at the tables. Fred and Mary were able to get her to the suite okay. *

At eight oclock the next morning Frank woke me up, but it was no easy task.

Time for breakfast, George is making you his famous waffle dish this morning. 

I want to sheep. 

Come on we do not want to hurt Georges feelings. 

Oh kakeys 

Thats a good girl let me help you with your bikini. 

I stood there swaying trying to clear my head, no use. I stumbled outside gain some of my composure and staggered to the deck chair where I landed. Fred brought me a Bloody Mary. I took a long sip. I think I was hungry but I could not tell my whole body felt numb. 

George brought the waffle. One waffle pilled high with whip cream strawberry sauce. I started eating finished it and had another, then another. I tried to talk I shedf fersd mrngu Ishedf fersd mrmgu. 

Frank asked, What did you say? 

I shedf fersd mrmgu. I waved him away tried to stand could not feel my feet my body was completely numb. I closed my eyes. 

The next thing I remember was Fred offering me a martini. He said, Lunch time. 

Bathes room Mary came over and gave me a hand getting up and led me to the bathroom. I staggered out and Mary helped me to the deck chair. I gulped down the martini and waited for the food to come. I cant remember much after that. I seam to remember Mary feeding me. I think Frank was theyre rubbing my tummy also. 

*Beth is getting wise to whats going on. She has put on another 40 pounds thus far. Her hips are really filling out nicely. I asked here to take some more pictures at the railing and some video. *

I decided it would be nice to take a walk around the ship. When I was on the upper deck I asked a bar tender for a drink. I said,"Nice day for a Tuesday." 

He said,"Tuesday, don't you mean Friday?" 

I said "Are you saying it's Friday." 

He said,"Yes mama all day."

I walked by the pool it looked nice, maybe I will come back for a dip. I walked by the solon I looked in the mirror. I was shocked at what I saw. I was really fat. My tummy hung over my bikini. What a huge ass, I asked if there was a scale inside. 

220 pounds! I went into shock. No wonder those people by the pool were looking at me funny. I would have also. On the way back to the suite I saw a bar. I decided to stop and have another drink I sat down or a barstool and downed the rest of my bloody Mary. 

May I help you mama? 

Ill have a vodka martini on the rocks please. 

Coming right up. 

It tasted good; there was a good view of the ocean from there. I sat on my barstool and looked at the view. May I have another please? 

Sure mama, One more coming up. I sat there sipping on my martini until it was gone again. 

Maye have anothsher? 

Okay one more coming right up. I took a long pull off my drink. The buzz was really feeling good. 

Do you tshinks Im fat? 

No mama not at all. I stood up steadied my self backed away from the bar. Lookshs at this tummish fat. I grabbed and giggle it with both hands. 

There are a lot of men in the world who love to see their women quite fat. 

Realish, I didsh no shat. 

Sure if I wasnt married to a beautiful round wife Id be hitting on you myself. 

Thsats wy my Franchs been taching me outch to eat so mushs. Shuch larch shelpings of desurts. 

He probably thought you would become upset and quit seeing him. Or he could be a feeder thats somebody who feeds a woman to get them fat, fatter the better. How about another martini we could talk about it more. 

Ish donch show. Ish shave phelity alsready. 

Tell me your suite number and I call them if you need help getting back. Besides its the best view in the ship. It will be a few hours before any body comes in here for drinks. I would love to have the company of a beautiful well rounded women who doesnt mind showing off in a bikini. 

Yous meen shis. I spun around to so he could see, lost my balance and fell on my butt. Some how I manage to get up. Walked over to the bar sat on a stool. 

Mys shuite nushber is four. Ish shink I wills shave assoner one vlease. 

Coming right up. 

Thank shu. Whahs yors nhame. 

What

whahs yors shame. 

O name, Gary. 

Welhs Sherry Shis ones Fors shoe 

I took a nice long pull off the martini. I was looking out the window saw everything double and blurry. I went to pick up my drink and knocked my glass over. Gary quickly cleaned it up and before I could say anything had an another one poured. I took a long pull off it set it down and said, Sho mors. 

As you wish. 

Thanhs shoes. 

I could feel myself slipping in and out of conciousness. Gary was talking about his wife. I put my elbow down to rest my head. missed the counter and ended up on the floor. I laughed and laughed. Gary came around the bar and helped me to my feet. I could not walk he guided me towards a boat holding me with both hands. 

I said, Yous lich tushing mys fats shis donch yos. 

Youll never know.

Ish thers a meshu aroudues Imsh huhery. 

He got up and went behind the bar and came handed me a menu. 

I asked, Yous chouse brehend yoursh wifesh hersh. I cnnnch resh iths, wayhs tosh frunus. 

Lets see, how about a verity of different type of pies and cakes? Sursh. Ill call for a waitress they never come here this time of day. 

Meanwhile, I was sitting there trying not to pass out. The waitress came with a verity of pies and cakes. 

Yous fesh mehs. I asked, Im shoe frunch oshay.

* Here was a beautiful fat women drunk or her ass. Asking me to feed her pies and cakes. I love working on a cruise ship. *

I said, Open up here it comes. 

Yehs sirh. 

*It took an hour of me feeding her constantly to eat all the food. I could tell she was starting to sober up. *

I said,  I needs to yous the bashroom. 

He helped me stand let go and waited for me to fall. I steadied my self and started walking for the bathroom. More like staggering towards instead. I got up okay and staggered back to the booth. I sat down, Gary started talking about the ship and how well it was maintained. I closed my eyes. 

The next thing I recall was Frank trying to get me up I shook him away and sat back down. I asked, Hows long was I outch? 

Gary said, About an hour. You looked so peaceful I let you sleep for awhile. I tried to wake you up but couldnt. I called your suite. Frank sounded really worried about you. I told him where you were he came right down. 

I asked, Frach Whats shappened tos part of thish wesh. I ashed a bar tsender he shays ish Frishday. Lash I remers ish Monshay. Wat shappened. 

Frank said, I got you very drunk comatose and kept you that way. 

Wysh I asked. 

Frank said, I wanted to feed you as much as I could because you were talking about getting too fat. 

Wysh Dish yous ashk me if you watted me fat? I asked 

Frank said, I guess, I didnt want to here no. 

I said,  Im shaying ririghs sheer for the resh of the cruise. Now go I wilsh call lahter you. 

Gary said, You need to go get some sleep. The bar isnt going any where. 

I said, Okay. 

I stood up, Frank started to help me, I pushed him away and staggered back almost fell but caught the table in the booth. Stood up steadied my self and started walk  no, it was more of a weave, but I got myself back to the suite, collapsed on the bed and was out cold. 

*She has to be over 220 pounds by now. Her hips are huge. I love women with big hips and a fat tummy. Her tummy is hanging down well below her bikini. She is very hot.*

In the morning I went back to Gays lounge. He was preparing for the day and asked if he could help me. I said, Its was nice of you to open early, thanks, but no Bloody Mary this morning. Could I order Breakfast from here? 

Gary said, Sure I will get you the menu. 

I said, Great, I had my own cook in my suite. So I never even left the suite. Hows the breakfast? Could you recommend something? 

They have a buffet. The food is great. 

Thanks again Gary. I will try the buffet. 

I found the buffet and started eating. until I was full, no easy task. I went back to the bar and decided to have Bloody Mary after all. Gary and I started talking about getting fat and staying fat. We talked about different types of food. How much to eat when to eat to gain the most weight. 

Gary said, You need to call Frank and ask him to come down here and discuss what we talked about. 

I said, I know, he just pissed me off by going behind my back and trying to keep all secret. Why didnt he just ask? 

Gary shrugged his shoulders the said, Do you want the ships phone? 

I shook my head, downed the Bloody Mary then asked, I will but I think ill have a couple of martinis first. 

Then I said, Whew that felt good. I can feel the rush hitting me. Im warm all over. I think Ill take the phone now. 

I called the suite and asked Frank to meet me at the bar. Before he arrived I asked Gary, Could I have a martini know please? 

One vodka martini on the rocks coming up. 

I stood up to walk over to a booth caught my balance. Then walked slowly over to the booth and sat down sipping my martini waiting for Frank. In a few minutes Frank walked in looked at Gary he pointed to the booth with a knowing smile. Frank sat down an ordered a beer from Gary. 

Frank said, Im so sorry I treated you like this. I should have never done that. I was just thinking of myself. Would you please forgive me? 

I said, Yesh I would. Only if you stop trying to shide how you feel. Yous dont have to get me so drunk to eat. Jyst put the food you want me to eat in front of me and I will. At leash for the rest of the cruise. 

I could see Frank getting excited. 

He asked, Can we start right know? 

I said, As shoon as we get back to the suite. I wats to come down at least ohnce at day for a swim and see Gary for a drink or shwo. 

Frank said, Yes mama. 

I said, Oh, one more shing, we have sex at least once a day until the cruise is sover. I got out of the booth swayed got my balance. Then said, Gary shome here. 

He came over; I gave him a great big kiss leaning on him so my fat was touching him as much as possible. Then let go and said, I cant shank you enough. Shanks sue very much. I staggered caught myself and headed back to the suite. 

The rest of the cruise was nothing but eating as much as Frank wanted. I got so full at times I thought I was going to explode. When it was time to leave the ship when the cruise was over. I went to the bar gave Gary a big kiss again. Decided to stop by the salon and stand on the scale. I weighed 270 pounds. Now that is fat!


----------



## BTB (Nov 14, 2006)

I enjoyed this story, the idea of drunk gainee is a nice and welcome new.


----------

